# How cold is it in KS? NT/OT



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

How cold is it in KS? While driving the grandkids to swim team practice, we came by this Igloo. 








JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Jim glade to see you have got all the bad weather since I moved away. Nothing like that in the 20 years I lived there. later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

A couple of battery powered heaters in them Igloos and you'd be good to go...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW: There is no e in glad.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm.....not bad! I always wanted to try that!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You just have to be careful not to turn the heat up. Mr. Brades would be in trouble.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Since we only got about 6in of snow, the blocks to construct the igloo were made by packing a rectangular plastic food container to make "bricks." Then it was "grouted" and wet to make the outer coat.










JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad we got a spell checker here. Now I don't have to worry about it any more. later RJD


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 02 Feb 2010 04:41 PM 
How cold is it in KS? While driving the grandkids to swim team practice, we came by this Igloo. 











You never _did_ say how cold it was in Kansas. 
Q: How cold is it (in KS)? 
A: It is SO cold that _________ .


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

*It was so cold...*
_we had to wear so many layers of _[/b]*clothing*_ that if you fell down, you just had to stay there until somebody found you and rolled you home!_ 

JimC.
[/b]


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 03 Feb 2010 08:19 PM 
*It was so cold...*
_we had to wear so many layers of _[/b]*clothing*_ that if you fell down, you just had to stay there until somebody found you and rolled you home!_ 

JimC.

[/b]

"_Randy_ _lay there like a slug. It was his only defense_."


----------

